
Fairness in Machine Learning UC Berkeley Class - dspoka
https://fairmlclass.github.io/
======
dspoka
This seems like it's going to be a great class and topic taught my Moritz
Hardt, a researcher at Google who has done research on several topics of
fairness such as analysis of demographic parity.

I hope this becomes one of the most important and necessary topics for ML
researchers as well as ML practitioners to consider when building models.
There has been some serious discussion between researchers about adding some
sort of licenses to help mitigate/ add accountability for researchers
knowingly building biased ai.

